# V710/Verizon did not work on new E90.....help



## goldberg (May 25, 2005)

Just picked up new 330i yesterday and the dealership could not get the V710 to operate.
Verizon said that the V710 bought this weekend already had the flash update installed.
Any ideas???


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Check the Audio forum for V710 problems, there are a bunch of threads on this.


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

goldberg said:


> Just picked up new 330i yesterday and the dealership could not get the V710 to operate.
> Verizon said that the V710 bought this weekend already had the flash update installed.
> Any ideas???


Are you sure you have the new firmware? Is it connecting and then disconnecting every five or so seconds?


----------



## goldberg (May 25, 2005)

*problem with V710*

Yes...it is conncting and then disconnecting in about five seconds


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

goldberg said:


> Yes...it is conncting and then disconnecting in about five seconds


I think Verizon lied to you. This is what mine does in an e46, with the older firmware. Have a look at the s/w version and make sure it matches BMWNA's site recommendations.


----------



## Bob Wadsworth (Jun 6, 2005)

*v710 bluetooth issues*

Has anyone been able to resolve the issues with the Moto 710 bluetooth? I try to pair it with my m5, it will stay connected for about 5 to 10 seconds then drop. I do not have this problem with my Sony 610 or the Blackberry T7100. I called Moto and Verizon both have been on help at all. The software version on the 710 is 8700_01.40.0R.


----------



## itznin (Jun 7, 2005)

Any updates on this situation?

I plan to buy a V710 from Verizon for use in my E90.

Thanks


----------



## gpenning (May 9, 2005)

*V710 and E90*

Mine started up just fine, but every time I turned the car on no phone was found. It took me a few trys using the instruction given in both the BMW owners book and the Verizon book. The part each book left out is the phone at setup only turns on the Bluetooth as a temporary thing. You must go into the phone setup and enable the Bluetooth fulltime. Something simple just not in the Verizon book for inital setup.


----------



## itznin (Jun 7, 2005)

What is the latest version of the software that should be on the phone?

I just got my phone over the weekend, I told them to give me the latest software but I just want to be sure.


----------



## ekaz (Jun 9, 2005)

I picked up my '05 X5 over this past weekend and had the same connect/disconnect problems with my v710. I had s/w version 1.3 on my phone. I went to verizon and they updated to 1.4 and it works perfectly now. The only downside is that they said with the new version of the s/w, you cannot save from the memory card to the phone.


----------



## itznin (Jun 7, 2005)

My software version is: 8700_01.40.0R

Verizon V710

That should be the current right?


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

*Same version*

I have that same version in my E90 and everything works beautifully.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

goldberg said:


> Yes...it is conncting and then disconnecting in about five seconds


You need to set Bluetooth to always on in the phone. It's an option somewhere on your phone. It's been posted on the "Fest before, but I can't find the link.


----------



## mde83 (May 16, 2005)

Donjhen said:


> I have that same version in my E90 and everything works beautifully.


So your phonebook transfers to the car without problems?

And another questioon. The V-710 has a built in speakerphone, right? If so, what is the advantage of using the Bluetooth feature in the BMW - other than the fact with the 1.4 software upgrade you can transfer the phonebook to the car, supposedly. I mean, with the built in speakerphone, assuming you have some numbers programmed for spead dial in the phone, you would just hit and hold your speed dial number, then set the phone down and talk. That is basically the same thing you would have to do with the bluetooth connection to the BMW right?

Maybe I am missing something...


----------



## itznin (Jun 7, 2005)

Anyone know how to turn bluetooth on for more than the 5 secs?


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

mde83 said:


> So your phonebook transfers to the car without problems?
> 
> And another questioon. The V-710 has a built in speakerphone, right? If so, what is the advantage of using the Bluetooth feature in the BMW - other than the fact with the 1.4 software upgrade you can transfer the phonebook to the car, supposedly. I mean, with the built in speakerphone, assuming you have some numbers programmed for spead dial in the phone, you would just hit and hold your speed dial number, then set the phone down and talk. That is basically the same thing you would have to do with the bluetooth connection to the BMW right?
> 
> Maybe I am missing something...


Perhaps the built in speakerphone is not loud enough?
Other than that, I can't think of any advantage of using the BMW BT.
I use a BT headphone and don't even have to touch the phone to make a call. I just voice dial.


----------



## itznin (Jun 7, 2005)

Anyone have the link to the fix for the disconnection after 5 sec?

I know you have to manually turn on the bluetooth on the phone so it stays on permanent instead of temporary.

Thanks


----------



## itznin (Jun 7, 2005)

I am also looking for an answer to the V710 question listed above.

How do you turn the Bluetooth on permanently?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Threads merged.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 4, 2005)

Would recommend staying away from V710s. The bugs/constraints are not completely gone. Verizon can say what they wish. 

BMW should not have listed this as compatible as it also doesn't seem to work with some older TCUs.

 

Freude am Fahren.
Jonathan


----------

